# duda con pel software de simulacion proteus



## hector Mejia (May 9, 2011)

Buenas noches amigos del foro, soy nuevo en esto de usar software para la simulacion de circuitos, basicamente estoy usando el programa proteus para simular un circuito contador de 0 - 999 ascendente, pero cuando corro la simulacion me aparece un mensaje que indica: "la simulacion no se esta ejecutando en tiempo real debido a la excesiva carga del cpu"
queria saber si alguno de uds muy amablemente me puede ayudar con esta duda, de antemano miuchas gracias por la atencion prestada.


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2011)

> "la simulacion no se esta ejecutando en tiempo real debido a la excesiva carga del cpu"


 
Quiere decir que la simulacion no se esta ejecutando en tiempo real debido a la excesiva carga del cpu 

osea que cierra los mas programas que estes ejecutando en segundo plano y compra un procesador CoreDuo de 2.x Ghz, pon windows XP y quizas deje de aparecer esa advertencia, con respecto a la simulacion generalmente es bastante aceptable aun con esa advertencia...


----------



## andresdeluis (May 23, 2011)

Hola, buenos dias yo estuve con el mismo problema y logre solucionarlo, modificando la frecuencia de trabajo del microprocesador osea, dividimos la frecuencia del cristal por 4 y obtenemos la frecuencia a la que trabaja el bus interno del micro, para q funcione bien tenemos que clikear el micro y modificar el valor de procesor clock frecuenci y ya esta, espero que te sirva o que le sirva a alguien mas q no lo pudo solucionar. Saludos.


----------

